# What's the BEST case for the GSM Galaxy Nexus?



## elijahblake (Jul 27, 2011)

I've had experience with Otterbox (commuter), Sedio Actice, and Body Glove for the most part...

Otterbox is a GREAT case, there's no question about it, but I find it to add a little more bulk to this slim phone that I would like... Also the plastic backing tends to make me feel like the case is a little more slippery than i would like... (not speaking on the specific case for galaxy nexus, just previous phones).. Also the rubber seems to attract pocket lint, and I do kinda hate the way the port covers seem to work... But i know if I were to ever drop a smartphone (for the first time) it would probably be perfectly fine..

Sedio Active I've had this for the Galaxy S and it seemed to add less bulk to the phone while also providing what I would think to be good protection.... The buttons seem to fit more snug, which allows easier pressing to do the job. Also they seem to provide more grip... On the Galaxy S it seemed to cover less of the screen which helped in swiping to the next screens.... And also, it seems a little easier to take off the case for the *battery removal need* when you get the occasional boot loop...

Body Glove, i just happed to buy an Atrix that came with one on it, and I wouldn't actually consider buying on for the Galaxy Nexus, but it seems to be ok.. Doesn't add much bulk, doesn't get in my way, and doesn't attract pocket lint....

These are the only name brand cases I've actually used, and you can see I'm leaning towards the Seido Active... If anyone has had some experience with these or can tell me something I'm missing I would really appreciate it...

I just want to protect my device (since I paid retail like all of us GSM in the US did) but I don't want to take away from the slimmness and beauty of the device..

****ALSO****

From what I've read the XO screen protector (NOT CASE FIT) seems to be the best????

As you can probably tell i'm pretty anal, about all of this.... I think most of us Hardcore Android early adopters on a budget are, so I was just trying to get some advice from people that have already went through this.. (still waiting on my delivery from dailysteals







CAN'T WAIT FOR THURSDAY!!!!

I was actually planning on making this the First smartphone that I didn't use a case or screen protector (because knock on wood I've never dropped a phone that would cause damage) and I was kinda wanting to use the docks with the pin connectors but I'm not a very lucky person so a good friend reminded me of that and strongly recommended against lol...

Thanks in Advance for any and all advice...


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO Otterbox/Casemate makes the best cases + their warranty/customer service is awesome. I use Carbon Fiber full body kit Ghost Armor coupled with either an Otterbox Commuter/Casemate Tough for heavy protection or a TPU for light protection. Depending on what I'm doing that day.The CF Ghost Armor is an amazing product with a lifetime warranty. I find TPU's to be solid cases that are extremely cheap on ebay. I've definitely been around the block when it comes to cases and find this set up best for me.









Sent from my i9250 (GSM) Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've spent a small fortune looking for the best case without the bulk. I've ended up on the Diztronic TPU revision 3. 
http://goo.gl/zMv88

It fits perfectly, even with the extended battery. Gives plenty of protection without the bulk.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

msjohnson2868 said:


> I've spent a small fortune looking for the best case without the bulk. I've ended up on the Diztronic TPU revision 3.
> http://goo.gl/zMv88
> 
> It fits perfectly, even with the extended battery. Gives plenty of protection without the bulk.
> ...


So it fits with the extended battery OK? Nice gonna have to order one for the price.

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

msjohnson2868 said:


> I've spent a small fortune looking for the best case without the bulk. I've ended up on the Diztronic TPU revision 3.
> http://goo.gl/zMv88
> 
> It fits perfectly, even with the extended battery. Gives plenty of protection without the bulk.
> ...


dont have an extended battery ..but the case is perfect ..steal for a 10 bucks case..


----------



## cundiffr (Jan 9, 2012)

I just purchased the Mesh case from Samsung, I had to get it from the UK but its really nice 
Here's the link

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150723887112?redirect=mobile

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waylo (Aug 31, 2011)

Trooper said:


> So it fits with the extended battery OK? Nice gonna have to order one for the price.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, it's been confirmed to work fine with extended battery.

I use this same TPU case, plus a cheaper holster from HTCpedia.com. The two fit just fine together (slightly loose, but it hasn't popped out yet--cross fingers!).


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been using a diztronic rev3 case. No complaints and it plays well with screen protectors

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## koreandutch (Sep 16, 2011)

If you like slim case, like Barely There kind, I highly recommend Rearth. 
http://www.rearthusa.com/galaxy_nexus_slim.html

I just got Matte Black case, and it's amazing. It's a tighter fit than Casemate Barely There case, and also it protects the top and the bottom. It feels good on my hand too. Very Thin, but used strong material.

it also came with the screen protector.

the only thing I didn't like was a late delivery from them. The case came from Korea. The distribution center is located in LA but looks like they didn't have Matte Black case in stock enough, so it took 3 weeks to get delivered.


----------



## koreandutch (Sep 16, 2011)

Dups.


----------



## BoutTime (Oct 16, 2011)

Bought a fitBAG online from Germany. Its a soft nappa leather pouch and it's perfect for me.
I no longer need a screen protector!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cocolocko (Jan 21, 2012)

I love my Otterbox Commuter







protects my GN very good!
I orderd it from canada over ebay http://www.case123.com

Greetings


----------



## sluflyer06 (Dec 29, 2011)

Azothyran said:


> No issues here using the browser over WiFi. I'm using Quickclock Advanced. I adjusted the upper vsels a bit for stability, and I have 300MHz all the way down to 14 to conserve battery. SetCPU locks the processor to 300MHz when the screen is off (profile I set up).
> 
> DROID2 / CyanogenMod 7.1 / Honeybread Theme / 1300MHz Overclock


+Infinity on the Rearth Slim in matte black. Quality and fit surpasses any case I've seen for a phone. It also only adds 1mm in width and thickness IIRC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

sluflyer06 said:


> +Infinity on the Rearth Slim in matte black. Quality and fit surpasses any case I've seen for a phone. It also only adds 1mm in width and thickness IIRC
> 
> How does this case work with the extended battery? Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Baguett (Feb 9, 2012)

Case-mate Barely there is very good. noyl negative thing is that it has a hole for the 3-pins, which is kinda unnecessary.


----------



## 651stp (Dec 23, 2011)

SGP neohybrid case = win

its the 8th case i bought and nothing else goes on it anymore.


----------

